# Move Over iPhone ... Theres a new tech wonder



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

Heres Innovation - The 1 Lac Car .... *The TATA Nano*

Its here its true a dealer price of 1 Lac for the basic model .... 

624CC engine
externally 8% smaller than the Maruti 800
internally bigger than the 800
mileage of about 20
meets all safety norms
adheres to Bharat III and Euro IV stds

*static.ibnlive.com/pix/sitepix/01_2008/nano_look_248.jpg

the bet part: the car doesnt look crap its cute looking and nicely done ... all the auto analysts love it and so do i .... kudos to indian engg that has withstood the stupidity of Indian education

Some images courtesy ibnlive.com:

*www.ibnlive.com/pix/slideshow/01-2008/tata-unveils-rs/3_420.jpg
*www.ibnlive.com/pix/slideshow/01-2008/tata-unveils-rs/4_420.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweet News.
And yeah, it doesnt look like crap 
Btw, is it all plastic/fibre?

P.S: I was writing the same thing and about to post.

Regards,
ray


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Btw, is it all plastic/fibre?


 theres a press conference being held right now more info will be given there but yes it is said to have a little more of plastic than usual


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2008)

So, what part of this car has something to do  with iPhone?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

Lolz....what a thread title....

now my reaction...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa WHAT A CAR *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/43.gif

My dad said "We will buy this car, as this will easily fit in your bike's garage" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

Design wise, this car is a marvel. Perfectly suited for indian cities where parking is a problem. I mean just look at the UI, it looks so cool *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif. If I talk about lucknow then other then few roads on the outskirts u cannot drive at more then 30 KP/H in Lucknow roads due to traffic & small roads/allies. This car is perfectly suited...

Now, what I need in this car or what I would like to buy after market...

1) A Sony Ericsson phone dock which I can connect to he car speakers & play music. If it has an inbuilt Media device then I wish it has a USB port.

2) I hope the seats can lean backward like a bed....you know, this will help in "installing vista" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif

3) Black colour glasses...a must in summer days

4) Not exectly a car guy but still.....donno what else I can ask for.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful car!They are expected to manufacture 2.5 lac cars per year!
BTW iam leaving blore now  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> So, what part of this car has something to do  with iPhone?


 no flames for the iphone ... the iphone is considered as the epitome of innovation etc ... but this is a true marvel worthy of more accolades than the iPhone, purely in terms of technological innovation  and if u read my thread title twice that is what it says and implies


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> 2) I hope the seats can lean backward like a bed....you know, this will help in "installing vista" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif



Lol... nice one there *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ hehe yea. where is din? 
BTW yea the car looks quite good. and compact.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 10, 2008)

the car IS good, good work by designers (dunno who they are , maybe I.D.E.A again).



when cars like Indica , Sumo suffer from Quality & technical issues, just hope this car doesnt

look at that A-Pillar, ROFL, i guess the chassis is made from tubular frames

(in 3rd pic)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 10, 2008)

Happy to see it. But virtually it going to spam the traffic...nearly all middle class family can afford and auto's will become obsolete... But place like mumbai will seriously be affected by this.traffic is going to spike..thanks tata


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Happy to see it. But virtually it going to spam the traffic...nearly all middle class family can afford and auto's will become obsolete... But place like mumbai will seriously be affected by this.traffic is going to spike..thanks tata


  ur the first guy who wants costly stuff .... the whole mankind wants things to be made cheaper u say they should remain costly


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh please i never wanted costly stuff..i am just saying the consequence.just think even with todays car prices,people are buying and nearly all major cities are going into a state of STILL TRAFFIC
 With this new tata's product, imagine...
 I dont løvé costly stuff unless they are worth...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

Just make the car out of carbon fiber, all toughness problems solved


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

But wont that make it costly?

Regards,
ray


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

i know...but if security is a concern then only...

the exterior should be metal & interior can be made out of replaceable plastic. It's good actually, metal takes more time to repair while plasitc can be changed easily


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2008)

yea it ll. But as carbon fiber is lighter and more durable than steel, the mileage ll increase and operating costs ll decrease.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 10, 2008)

The car is also rear engined which is also a first for an indian car. The only thing I don't like about the car is the front end. The rest of the design is cute and attractive while the front is bland and lacks creativity. The headlights look huge and a small slit like grille would've looked great on the car. 

I also agree with naveen. After this car hits Mumbai streets, we'll have flyovers for flyovers. Everyone and their dog will buy this car. The already horrible traffic will get even worse.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> I also agree with naveen. After this car hits Mumbai streets, *we'll have flyovers for flyovers*. *Everyone and their dog will buy this car*. The already horrible traffic will get even worse.



Roflz.Funniest thing i heard all day*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> I also agree with naveen. After this car hits Mumbai streets, we'll have flyovers for flyovers. Everyone and their dog will buy this car. The already horrible traffic will get even worse.


look at the bright u will be able to maneuver this car like the bloody rickshaw drivers


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

nice cute car!very good for city commuting;even better good as a kids car!.but...a death ticket if it is taken to any national  highways like bombay-pune one!  the travellers will be etched inside a plastic cr@p


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

Ratan's vision and stubborness paid off 


thats it I'm moving out of chennai to the outskirts... in the present traffic itself my legs are paining like hell cos of holding the clutch for eternity  now walking will be a speedy mode of transport in all the Indian metros.

as I already have a tata car, I have many apprehensions regarding quality, maintanence and service. hope they expand their service centres accordingly or else it will be a BIG headache


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^u got an indica diesel?  ;may be u need to change the timer-belt if it is above 75000kms


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank god, this car looks cute...!!! Come 2009 and I'll get this one..


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

@praka

yes.

and no it has not clocked that much km


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jan 10, 2008)

Will surely make dream,of owning a car, come true for millions of families in India.


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 10, 2008)

damn if i had salary around 15K...i would have bought this car......


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^why not?get it in EMI of ~2500 approx  with a downpayment of maybe ...60000


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 10, 2008)

Did anyone see the cartoon on Open-Ed page in The Hindu? 

A kid and his father are shopping near the Auto Expo. 
"If you want toy cheaper than this, then you need to go there!!"


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hats Off to Mr. Ratan Tata he's truly a man of vision*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif and he has proved it to all yet once again by this product from his Pune stable. I would like to add more about the car.
It would be available in three variants :- One basic(with dealer price of 1 Lac) and then 2 Deluxe models of which nothing more has been announced.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2008)

deluxe will have A/C in it

ROFL, 600cc engine & a AC, nice combo.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 11, 2008)

iMav said:


> Heres Innovation - The 1 Lac Car .... *The TATA Nano*
> 
> the bet part: the car doesnt look crap its cute looking and nicely done ... all the auto analysts love it and so do i .... kudos to indian engg that has withstood the stupidity of Indian education


Very funny but true...



drgrudge said:


> Did anyone see the cartoon on Open-Ed page in The Hindu?
> 
> A kid and his father are shopping near the Auto Expo.
> "If you want toy cheaper than this, then you need to go there!!"


I saw that the other day. Finally somethings are way affordable now.

I drive a M800 of my dad which is 10-12 yrs old and i had to spend 20K for making it roadworthy...now i guess i can dispose off the that old dabba, when the nano comes and hopefully by that time i would have recovered the investment...

i would have liked it if it came in a coupe model as well; coz i am the only one driving the car and don't need space for 4....

when indica was released it had 68 problems.. i hope nano fares better, and much more reliable....

tata puts the date of availabily sometime around oct-08 but unless the singur fiasco is resloved soon that seems to be difficult. plus i hope that the metal prices and all that will not increase in the meantime, else they will sell exactly 101 cars for the sake of promise n then increase the prices. now itself the on-road price would be nearly 1.2 to 1.3 for the basic model.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 11, 2008)

Ratan Tata kept his promise of delivering a car at 1 Lac ! Two words marvelous and speechless !


----------



## x3060 (Jan 11, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Everyone and their dog will buy this car.



talk about humourrrrrr sense...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 14, 2008)

ax3 said:


> awesome car 4 common man ........ i am willing 2 ditch my bike & buy this 1 ......
> 
> 
> hope NANO waves a real TATA [bye bye] 2 all foreign cars ......
> ...


Man do you even have an idea how much carbon fibre(the one used in F1 cars) cost ?

Even the carbon-fibre steering wheel of an F1 car costs ~20 Lakh .

Whole cost of Carbon Fibre frame for F1 car is ~crores. And besides that the manufacturing of a perfect carbon fibre frame is very difficult and has a very high default(error) rate .


----------



## Edburg (Jan 14, 2008)

but guys would nt it be better to buy a second hand car(like alto) instead of this... 

i meant better service centers,quality(than tata),relatively safer and more powerful while retaining the same efficient and cost effective driving..... 

624cc two-cylinder SOHC engine,produces 33hp at 5500rpm...top speed 69 mph and 0-43 in 14 seconds....now add the already slower car an AC and you are all set to introduce good looking compact bullock carts on the road... 

and people remember the one showed everywhere is the delux version....w/o body coloured bumpers,fog lamps,alloy wheels,non-fabric seat,etc..the basic model is not that good looking as we see everywhere... 

*images.dailytech.com/nimage/6941_large_standard.jpg
*images.dailytech.com/nimage/6943_large_interior.jpg

also on-road price is 1.37 lakhs...and also the tag of driving the cheapest car in the world...

and i think that the second hand market for this car wud be like 40k  where many others will buy it even more....leading to overflooding of this car on our roads...

I wud like to make it clear that i do agree that it is indeed a great achievement from tata but as i am car enthusiast i dont feel something is right....


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^^

same here... but its all business


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ Personally, I'd be better off with a new nano than an old alto..! What you have said reg service centres is correct, but otherwise I feel a top speed of 69mph is more than enough for city traffic. You can hardly go more than 40kmph in peak city traffic..  But yeah, NANO is a strict NONO for long travels..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

tata did the right thing!i dont want to see irresponsible husband riding the bike with wife and 2 kids and then crashing!thx to tata for atleast this!auto enthusiasts should pack and go to italy! this is India!here leave owning a car- *touching a car* is considered an achievement by kids in rural areas


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

on what basis are u saying that alto has better quality than tata 

and a second hand car is always a second hand car, service centers - after the success of the ace tata too has improved on no. of service centers in deeper pockets of india


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

since these cars are going to crawl like snails..chances are we may hit them a lot in the lane


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2008)

i can imagine the traffic jam


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> i can imagine the traffic jam



i can imagine kissan jam comes out of the driver after the car kisses metrowater lorry


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2008)

@praka, you have a point.


> i dont want to see irresponsible husband riding the bike with wife and 2 kids and then crashing!


its better to have hundreds of Nano's than the Family Bikes


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> @praka, you have a point.
> 
> its better to have hundreds of Nano's than the Family Bikes


 i fu see ratan tata's interviews that was what inspired him to do this ... it started as a safer scooter project which after 4 years became this


----------



## Edburg (Jan 14, 2008)

iMav said:


> on what basis are u saying that alto has better quality than tata
> 
> and a second hand car is always a second hand car, service centers - after the success of the ace tata too has improved on no. of service centers in deeper pockets of india



i meant that the indicas and indigos are very unreliable and high on maintenance and not great service offered by them.....i have my frnds who own these tata cars and are not at all satisfied as it was supposed to be economical and light on pocket which was the reason they went with these low end cars...

i dont about others but i would anytime pick up a second hand alto(or anything simimlar) for its more power,relatively safer,comfort....and still retaining the economy and efficiency...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

alto got that 800cc engine of 800 afaik !the first lott of alto where fitted with a 1 litre engine which was really better!.now getting alto-I will never do that!


----------



## bikdel (Jan 14, 2008)

my dad went kaput when he saw this... 
we payed somewhere around 0.85 million Indian Rs for our Hyundai Santro with A/C ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> alto got that 800cc engine of 800 afaik !the first lott of alto where fitted with a 1 litre engine which was really better!.now getting alto-I will never do that!


you're wrong

its the other way around

first they launched a 800cc , then stopped that model, as it was not much powerful for the Alto.

i have the 800cc model only


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

Edburg said:


> i meant that the indicas and indigos are very unreliable and high on maintenance and not great service offered by them.....i have my frnds who own these tata cars and are not at all satisfied as it was supposed to be economical and light on pocket which was the reason they went with these low end cars...


 i have an indica petrol and its around 4 years old if im not wrong (older tahn my p4) and it still works pretty nicely no complaints


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> its better to have hundreds of Nano's than the Family Bikes



Very True.....
Here in chennai... GST Road.... Many accidents... all victims are Two wheelers... 
Last week my frnds father died on spot after he was hit by metro bus....


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

8.5 lacs for a Santro!

As for Tata's quality, it's definitely not as good as Suzuki. This is suzuki you are talking about! The engines are like rock solid. I just hope that the nano is not suckier than the Indica... That thing is like a truck!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

^LOL!but yaar i find driving it OK even in big traffic also!(diesel model)  may be ur hands are too short


----------



## bikdel (Jan 16, 2008)

whats the cost of the following?

* Indica Petrol
* Indica Diesel
* Hyundai Santro with AC w/o body coloured bumpers

* Maruti 800

??


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

Indica diesel will be around 3.9 Lakhs!

Maruti? u mean Alto? starts at 3 lakhs!


----------



## bikdel (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ no i was reffering to that dera old Maruti Suzuki 800..isnt it available anymore?

n what abt Santro?


----------



## din (Jan 16, 2008)

@bikdel

Refer - *indiacar.com  for the prices. May not be very accurate, but close to the actual price.

@iMav

Yes, I also heard a lot of people complaining about Indica (may be the diesel version only?). One of my cousins working in Tata motors here in Cochin (Customer care) was also telling she receives a lot of complaints most of the days. May be you are lucky ?


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

din said:


> @iMav
> 
> Yes, I also heard a lot of people complaining about Indica (may be the diesel version only?). One of my cousins working in Tata motors here in Cochin (Customer care) was also telling she receives a lot of complaints most of the days. May be you are lucky ?


 diesel has a lot of problems after abt 2 and a half yrs but petrol works fine


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 16, 2008)

I just hope it runs faster than the EV, Reva


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

@imav:diesel model is value for money if used for long time.my uncle got a 2006 first tata indica diesel dls model.he is satisfied with it,also no complaints except when the car runs on AC which means the car is lossing power  also diesel model will work fine.acc to tata expert service guy here says that old indica diesel cars(that with telco written) needs to change the timer-belt @ 75000kms and newer cars(Tata cars written in chassis) needs timer-belt change at 1 Lakh kms.also diesel pump servicing,nozzle servicing etc needs to be done at particular kms.thats it.after that everything is fine.
If u want a petrol car,why indica xeta thing!go buy some other better cars(bad!misses maruti esteem!good driving experiance!!!).


----------

